# Persian: واکنش



## Hocharabisch

I thought this word meant just "reaction" but my dictionary says that it also means "Widerhall" (German for "echo"). Could somebody verify this?


----------



## Treaty

واکنش means "reaction" (it is a combination of وا _re-_ and کنش _action_) and, so, also "response". However, it definitely doesn't mean "echo" or "reflection" (they are بازتابش). Anyway, does Widerhall also mean "response"?


----------



## Hocharabisch

Yes, but it means "positive response", not merely "response". E.g. bei jemandem Widerhall finden "to meet with a positive response from somebody".


----------



## toruk makto

واکنش can mean either "positive response" or "reaction", though the second meaning is far more common.


----------



## Hocharabisch

toruk makto said:


> واکنش can mean either "positive response" or "reaction", though the second meaning is far more common.



Could a native speaker confirm this?


----------



## darush

echo: بازتابش
reverberation: واخنش (rhymes with واکنش)

reverberation is very similar to echo and many times they are considered by people as the same phenomenon.


----------



## Lahore da munda

Hocharabisch said:


> Could a native speaker confirm this?



I am not a native speaker, but I believe that واکنش has, in addition to the meaning of "reaction", the meaning of "response". However, it doesn't have to be a positive response, just response in general. But let's see what the natives say.


----------



## PersoLatin

واكنش/reaction is generic, an echo is a reaction, e.g. a large empty room reacts/echoes to a loud sound. A response can be a reaction, when provocation is involved. Not all responses are واكنش/reaction, a yes/no/etc, to a simple question, is a response but not a reaction/واكنش.


----------



## toruk makto

PersoLatin said:


> واكنش/reaction is generic, an echo is a reaction, e.g. a large empty room reacts/echoes to a loud sound. A response can be a reaction, when provocation is involved. Not all responses are واكنش/reaction, a yes/no/etc, to a simple question, is a response but not a reaction/واكنش.



Could you provide a sample sentence that uses واکنش in the sense of "response"?


----------



## PersoLatin

toruk makto said:


> Could you provide a sample sentence that uses واکنش in the sense of "response"?


How about:
واكنش متهم، زير فشارِ سوال هاى مكرر وكيل، نه/بله (با فرياد) بود


----------



## Hocharabisch

PersoLatin said:


> How about:
> واكنش متهم، زير فشارِ سوال هاى مكرر وكيل، نه/بله (با فرياد) بود



What does mottaham mean? "Suspected"?


----------



## ligeri

Hello everybody! Is there a native speaker around, who can translate this for me? 

به دنیا آمدی با دو بال 
تا پرواز کنی
نه با چهار دست پا راه روی
پر زدن را بیاموز
تا پرواز کنی

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## PersoLatin

Hocharabisch said:


> What does mottaham mean? "Suspected"?


Suspect, accused.


----------



## James Bates

واكنش متهم، زير فشارِ سوال هاى مكرر وكيل، نه/بله (با فرياد) بود

Could you translate your sentence for me?


----------



## PersoLatin

ligeri said:


> Hello everybody! Is there a native speaker around, who can translate this for me?
> 
> به دنیا آمدی با دو بال
> تا پرواز کنی
> نه با چهار دست پا راه روی
> پر زدن را بیاموز
> تا پرواز کنی
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!


Please create a new thread for this.


----------



## PersoLatin

James Bates said:


> Could you translate your sentence for me?


واكنش متهم، زير فشارِ سوال هاى مكرر وكيل، نه/بله (با فرياد) بود
Under the pressure of lawyer's repeated questions, the reaction/response of the accused, was no/yes.


----------



## Moon boy

What does baa faryaad mean?


----------



## PersoLatin

^ shout, scream, loud voice.


----------

